# Defanging The Snake Revised NOW Available



## Dan Anderson (Aug 6, 2005)

*Hi All, 


I wanted to let you in on the fact that my first book on Modern Arnis, De-Fanging The Snake: A Guide To Modern Arnis Disarms  has been revised and expanded to over 200 pages.

I expanded the section on disarm reversals and have added an appendix - a paper I wrote for a martial arts journal going over the scientific breakdown of disarming techniques. Neither additions were in the first volume. I restructured it a little bit here and there. It was my first effort at self publishing and as I got better at the internal design of books, De-Fang began looking more and more like a first effort. I also redesigned the cover.

This revised edition is offered to you at the usual pre-publication price of $20.00. This is a hard copy revision only and is not revised as the download. 

Those of you who have not previously purchased this book, it is the first in a series of tributes to my late teacher, Grand Master Remy A. Presas, and is a good first book for anyone beginning the art. 

Go to my website www.danandersonkarate.com for more information.

Yours,
Dan Anderson*


----------

